# restauration impossible sur ipod touch.



## trivium77 (30 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit pb ac mon ipod : en effet celui-ci s'est bloqué lors de la lecture d'une vidéo (ms toutes les autres fonctions marchaient). J'ai donc décidé de l'éteindre et de le redémarrer, mais il est resté bloqué sur la pomme. J'ai donc éteint l'ipod avec la commande de réinitialisation, et je l'ai branché pour le mettre en restautation manuellement, car plus reconnu par itunes. Mais la commande de restauration manuelle ne fonctionne pas car il ne monte pas sur itunes.
Je sais plus quoi faire, aidez moi please


----------

